# Crate size 36" or 42" Urgent. Need help



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

I have two 36 crates. My girls are fine in them my boy was crowded so I was looking to get a 42 when we lost him. Most of my golden friends have the 42. If he is going to be crated during the day or often the bigger the better so he doesn't get cramped as he grows.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

42" is better for adult male Goldens. If you are getting a wire crate, it should come with a panel to insert in the crate and make the space smaller while your dog is still a puppy. That helps with house training, so they can't potty in the end of the crate and lay down in the other end.


----------



## Parker16 (May 30, 2016)

I got a 36" wire crate with a puppy divider for Parker when we brought him home. Within 2 months he started to look cramped in there and he wasn't even using the divider anymore. When he was standing up, his head almost touched the top of the crate. So we folded that away and got a 42" crate. I should've just got that the very first time. If the crate comes with a puppy divider it's best to get an adult size 42" crate to save money. Parker looks comfy in it and he has room to grow. He's almost 7 months old.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

A 42 inch crate is good, assuming you have the room. A 36 inch crate is much easier to move, and will fit in far more vehicles than a 42 inch crate will. We have a 42 inch crate for our bigger dog, and a 36 inch for Hazel our golden.


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

Same. Our breeder recommended 36" for females and 42" for males. A divider is a must for the puppy stages. Just enough room to turn around easily.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I really loved the 42-inch I had as a daytime crate for my girl. I called it her house. It gave her so much room to walk around and stretch out. I'd vote for the bigger one, with a divider to start, if you have the space.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Get both. 

36" is easier to travel with. 

42" is better for at home.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I actually just purchased a new crate yesterday for Jaxson as the one he's been using in the living room is actually supposed to be our car one. We have 3 right now 

48" is his main sleeping one... I got it for free 5 years ago and never used it until now lol. it's massive but he loves it. 
42" his daytime nap, when we leave the house crate. He LOVES his crate so we want to always have it available to him. 
36" car travel crate. Fits in the back of our SUV's. 

The difference between the 36 and the 42 makes a big difference, yet it doesn't seem that much bigger in our living room.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I have both the 42" and the 36". The 42" wire crate does not fit into the trunk of my car for traveling. My males cannot stand up straight in the 36" wire crate as full grown adults, so if you are only going to get one crate I would go with the 42".

I do also have the 42" canvas crate and they do fit in the trunk but I wouldn't trust most young dogs in them as they can chew them open or trust crash and rip through the zippered window if they are determined. They work well for a adult/mature dog that has been trained to be comfortable in a crate.


----------



## SandyGold (Mar 3, 2016)

I recommend the 42. My 7 month old male is 72 lbs already. They grow quickly!


----------

